# pfd?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Never been on "big water" and never felt the need for a pfd as the little lake out here is only over my head in a few spots and the creeks are only rarely deeper than 5'. Don't think I'll be cool with that on Mobile Bay and sure not in the gulf. What do you guys use? I've been thinking about one of the inflatables like the bass guys wear.


----------



## Dwyaker (Nov 20, 2012)

Inflatables are nice cause they stay out of your way but they have no pockets so no storage also depends on your price range


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I use a fanny pack style inflatable. Always out of the way so I wear it 100%.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dwyaker said:


> Inflatables are nice cause they stay out of your way but they have no pockets so no storage also depends on your price range


I would like to stay under $100.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Where do you get those TH? Price?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I have used the fanny pack style as well, Academy Sports, but I don't remember the price. One caution with the fanny pack style, it is most comfortable on your back, but if pull the pin before moving it around to the front it will tend to push your face in the water. The ones built like suspenders don't have this issue and therefore much easier to deploy.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

After looking at the fanny pack I don't think they are for me. Looks like more than I would want to deal with in a spill, especially if I really needed it.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I wear my PFD all the time regardless of the water depth or location. To wear or wear not is another discussion. Extrasport Osprey design - comfortable, very handy, lots of storage pockets for small tackle, license, safety stuff. $75 at Academy I think.


----------



## Dwyaker (Nov 20, 2012)

Also inflatables are done for if it starts raining on you


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

FLSalomon said:


> I wear my PFD all the time regardless of the water depth or location. To wear or wear not is another discussion. Extrasport Osprey design - comfortable, very handy, lots of storage pockets for small tackle, license, safety stuff. $75 at Academy I think.


Looks good. $69 Bet it goes on sale before the spring thaw too.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have fished the gulf probably a half dozen times without wearing a Pfd but strapping it to my yak and I feel perfectly safe, given that I still don't recommend it. IMO the only time you'll need a PFd on a sot kayak is if something goes fubar like a boat comes out of nowhere and runs you over, that's why I would NEVER recommend an inflatable pfd. No way I trust an inflatable if I get knocked out to self inflate, stay inflated, and save my life. You can get a solid made for paddling pfd for 75 bucks and those are what ill have before the spring, they are really comfortable and stay low and out of your arms way.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

baldona - in your example where you are knocked out, an inflatable would be far better than having a PFD strapped somewhere on the yak...

The law says you have to have the PFD readily accessible but IMO the best time to put it on is before you need it.


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Your life jacket is one piece of kayaking equipment (Federal and State required safety equipment) you never want to hit the water without. Just make sure your PFD has been approved by the U.S. Coast Guard and that it is designed for kayaking or kayak fishing if your interested those design options. *The best PFD is one that you will wear!* If you search the internet you will find that everyone has an opinion, I have included a couple of links that you might like to consider.



http://www.kayakacademy.com/pages/store/pfd.html

http://www.outdoorplay.com/Kayak-Fishing-Lifejackets-PFDs


http://www.paddling.net/buyersguide/accessories/showCategory.html?cat=2

I have several life jackets from a manual inflation harness type to one designed for fishing, I usually carry a cheap ski jacket style in the winter to add a layer of wind protection. The thing to remember is it does no good if you and your safety equipment get separated by a spill or accident, it can only work if you wear it!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Dwyaker said:


> Also inflatables are done for if it starts raining on you


No they do not, we wear these while we're working offshore rain or shine. They DO NOT go off just from rain or being splashed. They need to be immersed in order to go off. They're great for being lightweight and minimal. However, in order for one of there to count, YOU MUST WEAR IT AT ALL TIMES! If you have it under a bungee or in a hatch, the man WILL WRITE YOU A TICKET.



FLSalomon said:


> I wear my PFD all the time regardless of the water depth or location. To wear or wear not is another discussion. Extrasport Osprey design - comfortable, very handy, lots of storage pockets for small tackle, license, safety stuff. $75 at Academy I think.


Agreed! This is what I wear when I'm kayak fishing and it's great for keeping important gear handy. It's got lots of places to attach other important stuff besides the pockets; pliers, VHF, emergency lights, etc.

Whatever route you go with, be sure to WEAR YOUR PDF!!! There is NO ROOM FOR ERROR in a kayak. When $#!T hits the fan, it happens quick and there is NO TIME to go digging for your PFD in a hatch or get it out from under a bungee and get it on. When you need it, you needed it on 5 minutes ago.

Also, you can drown in water MUCH SHALLOWER than you think. If you're going to be in the big water and get thrown off by the waves, be aware that your kayak will also get thrown around too. If you get bashed upside the head and knocked out in 1ft off water, your height won't matter. 

Good luck and stay safe!
Alex


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

FLSalomon said:


> baldona - in your example where you are knocked out, an inflatable would be far better than having a PFD strapped somewhere on the yak...
> 
> The law says you have to have the PFD readily accessible but IMO the best time to put it on is before you need it.


Oh I agree, but that wasn't my point. I don't have a good comfortable kayak Pfd yet so I have been using a normal one and thus don't wear it. I was saying if and when I buy a new one it will be a foam kayak one and not an inflatable style because if you need a pfd on a kayak something has gone seriously bad and it is not a time to trust something to inflate and hold air.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Agree that the best PFD is one that you will wear in a yak. I won an MTI PFD in a contest and really like it.

http://www.mtiadventurewear.com/


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

baldona - I agree with you. A lot of things can happen on the water in a kayak and some of them are bad. I am used to wearing a PFD so it is no big deal to me. Get one that fits and you will wear. 

I am an OK swimmer, but if the water is cold or I'm half a mile from shore or dazed from an impact or my legs are tangled in gear, hooks, lines, etc., then I not as good a swimmer... :no:


----------

